# aluminum brushed interior ki



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

hey does anyone know where i can get this for an 03 altima?


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

what color is it for the stock trim in the 03 altimas is it aluminum or brushed aluminum?


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

The other thing im looking for is a pink shift knob. I cant find one. I dont know if i want it led or not. But if you have ideas let me know. Im all ebayed out. Thanks guys


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

leave your shift knob as it is.. pretty please ... lol... im sure the brushed alm kit you can find on ebay for no more than 150bucks or so.. but i don't really like those "kits" they have a cheap feel & look to them..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

what's up carlos? u don't like my dash kit? x*( 
i think that shit looks tyte. i don't like c/f kits. or aluminum kits. aluminum kits get SCRATCHED TO SHIT! just as a warning. oh yeah, and, if you REALLY want a pink shiftknob, just unscrew the old one and spraypaint it. don't forget to clear coat it afterwards. but plz, like cdmorenot said; leave ur knob alone.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eyesack said:


> what's up carlos? u don't like my dash kit? x*(
> i think that shit looks tyte. i don't like c/f kits. or aluminum kits. aluminum kits get SCRATCHED TO SHIT! just as a warning. oh yeah, and, if you REALLY want a pink shiftknob, just unscrew the old one and spraypaint it. don't forget to clear coat it afterwards. but plz, like cdmorenot said; leave ur knob alone.


i told you sack... ur dash looks hot on your white car...! but my statement was followed by .. not my thing lol


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

rofl i know, i was just kidding mang. but hey, girlie, you can find ur kit on ebay right here
what color is ur exterior/interior? cuz i only think aluminum would look good on black.


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

Well well........love the feedback....LOL. So much for changin my knob! LOL Anyways my interior is black and the car is silver. Im pretty pissed cause i was trying to FINALLY attempt to put on my bottom grille and i forgot the but those plastic scres back on...and well i drove around with it like that ALL DAY yesturday. I realized what happened when i first got on the highway and it sounded like something was broken and well it was the stupid plastic flap hitting the floor. Now its worn on both sides and i still cant get the screws back on...worse yet.......i still CANT GET MY GRILLE ON EITHER. Im pissed cause the guy that sold me the grille sent me the wrong peices twice...and after fighting with him i gave up. So im so pissed. So my question is. Do i really need that plastic peice or can i take it off all together? What do you guys think. Let me know asap please cause im so tempted to just RIP IT OFF!!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

eh.. i guess you can rip it off.. i would really try to screw it back on though.. just to protect the undercarriage a lil bit in case you bottom out..


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> eh.. i guess you can rip it off.. i would really try to screw it back on though.. just to protect the undercarriage a lil bit in case you bottom out..



Well mr. man.........I DID!!! I put it back on.......half of it is got from rubbing on the high way. But i finally got the peices of CRAPPPPPPPP to go back on. No grille on...but whatever...i cant deal with it anymore


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

so what comes inside the altimas s class when you get them. If aluminum sucks what else should i do cause i want it all to match and i think against black it would look beautiful!


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

odd, i thought there were two pages on this thread... Oh well, i think aluminum WOULD look great, just be sure to keep ur car clean and don't scratch it up! that's all.


----------

